# Stick blender



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

I've broken my second-to-last stickblender. I usually keep three at all times: one for food, one for soap, and one back-up unit in case either of the other two breaks. So, being down to one SB in the house at the moment, that either means no blended soups, or no blended soaps. Y'all can surely guess which priority is going to win that battle. 

I've read other threads with recommendations and have taken note. I'm willing to invest a bit of cash if it means that my batter will have less bubbles, and the SB will hopefully last a bit longer, too.  Can anyone let me know if you see a good price on a model that you like to use for soaping? TIA!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

One thing I can say is I am finding having a low speed option is pretty nice.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

dibbles said:


> One thing I can say is I am finding having a low speed option is pretty nice.


Which make and model do you use?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a Cuisinart Smart Stick 200 watts that works really well for me.  I almost never use the high speed, perhaps because my total batch size has always been less than 2000 g.  I purchased a back up Hamilton Beach SB with a clear bell a few months ago because I thought being able to see into the bell would be useful.  It works okay, but it seems to want to suck itself to the bottom of my bowl or cup, which I don’t appreciate.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 17, 2021)

I have this one, and I adore it:


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DJLJFG6?ref=pd_basp_dp_primary
		

The speed is regulated by the trigger near the top of the handle, so you can start pretty slow and speed up or slow down just by trigger pressure. I haven't had issues with air bubbles as long as I burp the bell. Seems I can run it for a while before it gets warm, unless I'm being unreasonable about what I'm asking it to blend.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

My favorite is my old braun - it's probably 20 years old now. A friend gave me one that is identical, so I had two motorized parts and two shafts. I say 'had' because, sadly, one of the shafts started incorporating a ton of air into my batter and had to go to greener pastures. It is just a single speed, but never traps air under the bell and I love it. I think that is because the bell is flat. 

When I decided to try making soap I had a Christmas list of items. My son and DIL gave me a Cuisinart 2 speed blender. It does trap air under the bell, but with the demise of my beloved Braun I have started using the Cuisinart more and have found that I do really like it. The low speed option is nice, and when I have to replace one or the other, I will definitely look for that feature again.

The kitchen immersion blender I have is a Kitchen-Aid, originally bought with the plan of keeping the Cuisinart for the kitchen and the Kitchen-Aid for soaping. I hated it for soap making - tons of air bubbles no matter what I did. I had some coupons to apply to a great sale and I think I paid $11 or $12 for the KA blender, so a good buy anyway. 

When I searched to see if I could find the model I have, I found a couple of the 'vintage' Braun on Amazon for $150 - $200


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 17, 2021)

I don’t have problems with my Cuisinart adding air as long as I remember to burp it.  The holes in the side or the bell help with that.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t have problems with my Cuisinart adding air as long as I remember to burp it.  The holes in the side or the bell help with that.


I think the newer Cuisinarts have a flatter bell as well. I can usually burp the air out of mine without problems as well.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the input! I had one of those HB versions, and it did a great job blending soap. Sadly, I could never clean all of the batter out of the clear plastic sheath over the shaft. The stuff that was stuck in there started to mold, so that one went bye-bye.

I also had a Cuisinart that I loved, till it was burned out while making cream cheese frosting (not an approved use for that model, btw).

Since then it’s been two cheap Bellas and a Braun, all of which incorporate way too much air. I’ll take a close look at all of the ones you have suggested and make a decision soon. Sure appreciate all of you weighing in with specifics about your likes and dislikes!


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Feb 18, 2021)

I use a Cuisenart smart stick, and it’s my fav. I went through over 5 of them, and finally ended up with this. Doesn’t add bubbles, and it’s easy to use!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 18, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> I have this one, and I adore it:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DJLJFG6?ref=pd_basp_dp_primary
> ...


Lookie here. I want it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 18, 2021)

If you decide to buy from amazon a suggestion would be to invest in the additional insurance if available. Youtube'er's Soaper's Suggestion.  .


----------



## AliOop (Feb 18, 2021)

@Arimara we have similar taste... I have that one in my cart with two others while I compare. My only hesitation with the Mueller is that I don't whether it will be a bubble creator or not. With a fairly flat, small bell, I would hope not. I guess I could order it, try it, and return if it is too bubbly?


----------



## AliOop (Feb 18, 2021)

Cheeky Goat said:


> I use a Cuisenart smart stick, and it’s my fav. I went through over 5 of them, and finally ended up with this. Doesn’t add bubbles, and it’s easy to use!


Do you have the cordless version, or the corded one? I am toying with the idea of cordless since it has 20 minutes run time per charge. I never SB for that long!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 18, 2021)

I really love my Cuisinart Smart Stick. It has two speeds but I never use the hi speed.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm slightly surprised there isn't a blender available aimed at soapers, with all the features one could want - variable speed, minimises bubbles, easy clean etc...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 19, 2021)

Cuisinart Smart Stick, 2-speed, 200 watts here too, detachable stainless steel shaft that goes in the dishwasher. 
Also a vintage Braun that I bought ages ago at a garage sale for $5.00. I use that one for lotion.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 19, 2021)

Lots of votes for the Cuisinart Smart Stick here. I really liked the looks of that one, especially the cordless model. However, I wanted to stay within the limits of my Christmas giftcard, and still be able to get a log splitter, too. Soooo,  I ended up getting the Mueller Austria SB, which also has lots of good ratings. It should be arriving Sunday. 

Thanks again to all of you who weighed in; I really appreciate hearing about your experiences. And who knows? If this SB doesn't work out, maybe I'll be upgrading soon.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Lots of votes for the Cuisinart Smart Stick here. I really liked the looks of that one, especially the cordless model. However, I wanted to stay within the limits of my Christmas giftcard, and still be able to get a log splitter, too. Soooo,  I ended up getting the Mueller Austria SB, which also has lots of good ratings. It should be arriving Sunday.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who weighed in; I really appreciate hearing about your experiences. And who knows? If this SB doesn't work out, maybe I'll be upgrading soon.



My finger is hovering over the button to order a Bud Log Splitter!  Lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 20, 2021)

DELETE.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 20, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> My finger is hovering over the button to order a Bud Log Splitter!  Lol


Just do it!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 20, 2021)

Don’t keep us in suspense, @Jersey Girl! Did you buy it??


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Don’t keep us in suspense, @Jersey Girl! Did you buy it??



Lol...my finger is still hovering...I just dropped a wee bit (cough couch) on FOs so the guilt keeps pulling my darn finger back. Lol. I’ve been wanting one for a while. I bought a beautiful NS slab mold with liner a couple months ago that I have big plans for...but I need that darn log splitter!  
Soon...


----------



## AliOop (Feb 20, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Lol...my finger is still hovering...I just dropped a wee bit (cough couch) on FOs so the guilt keeps pulling my darn finger back. Lol. I’ve been wanting one for a while. I bought a beautiful NS slab mold with liner a couple months ago that I have big plans for...but I need that darn log splitter!
> Soon...


I also have a Nurture slab mold (the small one) but have only made two batches in it bc I CAN’T CUT THEM RIGHT.  My husband kept promising to make me one, as he is an accomplished woodworker, and this would be so easy and inexpensive to make. And I’m nothing if not cheap, errrr, ahem, frugal. 

But he has so much on his plate right now, and I didn’t want to make him feel guilty by asking again. It took a lot for me to pull the trigger, but I’m glad I did. Can’t wait to use that slab mold again!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I also have a Nurture slab mold (the small one) but have only made two batches in it bc I CAN’T CUT THEM RIGHT.  My husband kept promising to make me one, as he is an accomplished woodworker, and this would be so easy and inexpensive to make. And I’m nothing if not cheap, errrr, ahem, frugal.
> 
> But he has so much on his plate right now, and I didn’t want to make him feel guilty by asking again. It took a lot for me to pull the trigger, but I’m glad I did. Can’t wait to use that slab mold again!



Yup...that’s the one I got. I think it holds 4 lbs. it a beautiful mold but like you, I know I wouldn’t be able to cut it properly w/o the splitter.  My husband is NOT handy. Lol. My first husband was and and I’m realizing how nice that is to have someone like that!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> ...But he has so much on his plate right now, and I didn’t want to make him feel guilty by asking again. It took a lot for me to pull the trigger, but I’m glad I did.


Well done! Good for you! 
I hope you gave him the bill.. or at the very least, handed him the receipt. Hopefully, he'll be grateful that you took him off the hook OR maybe upset that you spent the $$$. In either case, nice way to lay the groundwork for the next go around.  

*@Jersey Girl* Think of it this way. At this time next month you can be happily slicing away as opposed to forever holding that finger back. (I'm nothing if not an enabler. )


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 19, 2021)

Just for future reference... I splurged and got the kitchen aide cordless stick blender, I was tired of getting tangled up in my cord or finding the cord in my soap! 
I tried it today with my top layer of my challenge soap. I prefer the flat bells on my blenders so that is a bonus, but it’s a very powerful blender. It’s has variable speeds but no dial to choose speed. You have to press the button at varying pressures to determine speed. My batter had what seemed like a lot of bubbles! I stirred a lot, so hopefully it won’t be to unsightly! Lol!  It’s a good blender, but maybe too powerful for soap making!?!? Just in case someone searches later...


----------



## AliOop (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for that report, @violets2217. I had looked at that one as well, and was so tempted. But the variable speed option was what caused me not to buy it. I'm not good at things that require fine motor control like that, and knew that I'd never be able to hold it steady at a speed.

As noted earlier, I got the Austria Mueller one because I wanted to leave enough room in the budget (was using up a gift card) for the Bud log splitter. I am VERY happy with that decision on both ends.

First, the Austria Mueller SB is so much quieter than my previous ones! It does a nice smooth job of blending with no bubbles. For the price point, I'm very happy with it.

Second, the log splitter is awesome, too. After making a batch of my lard-GM soap in the small Nurture slab mold, I was able to slice with the log splitter into two perfect loaves, that were then sliced into bars with my Nurture multi-bar cutter. My husband's exact quote: "Those are the best-looking bars you've ever made."

Now in reality, the design wasn't that hot. But I knew that what he meant was, "Those are the straightest, most even bars you have ever cut." And I had to agree. This has really increased my enjoyment of soap making! Although I never plan to be a big-time soap seller, I still like symmetrical bars.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I'm not good at things that require fine motor control like that, and knew that I'd never be able to hold it steady at a speed.


It’s obviously not a skill I have either! My corded SB has a dial on the top & I keep it on low. I like them both though because the both have a long base with a a flat bell, so I don’t drowned the blender when I make a large batch! I may just switch and keep the kitchen aid in the kitchen and stick with my corded one for my soaps! 
Did you link the log splitter? I have to scroll through again to see... I’m kinda obsessed with building my own wire cutters and such ... cheaply and simple, so I’ve not splurged on a wire cutter or log splitter yet... but I have looked and drooled over them!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 19, 2021)

I love the log splitter!! If you have a slab mold, this is a must in my book.

But if you were able to build your own wire cutter, you can most certainly build your own log splitter - it's way less complicated. You can find plans online; our own @glendam even has a YT video showing how she made hers.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 19, 2021)

Ok, I've gotta go do some more research! Every time you guys are talking about log splitters this is what comes to mind: SIP 01978 7 Ton Vertical Log Splitter

I feel like 7 tons may be a little more power than is needed for even the most recalcitrant soap!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 19, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ok, I've gotta go do some more research! Every time you guys are talking about log splitters this is what comes to mind: SIP 01978 7 Ton Vertical Log Splitter
> 
> I feel like 7 tons may be a little more power than is needed for even the most recalcitrant soap!


Haha YES, that is exactly what my husband thinks of, as well! This is what I got though - powered only by human muscle.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 19, 2021)

Haha, thanks, that makes a lot more sense  
My husband's already trying to convince me to get a hydraulic press for bath bombs so at this rate nothing would surprise me, lol!

That does look like a handy gadget alright, I'm still using my cake splitter for horizontal cuts, but the application is limited.

P.S. @violets2217, what kind of wire do you use to make cutters with? I'm very tempted to branch out in that direction myself...


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 19, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> P.S. @violets2217, what kind of wire do you use to make cutters with? I'm very tempted to branch out in that direction myself...


Honestly I don’t really know. It’s a thin wire I found in my garage... so it’s probably a common item found at Home Depot. It’s just a rectangle made with 2x2’s with the wire stretched across twisted around eye hooks.. which helped to tighten the wire each time. I have a few made... at .75”  1”  1.25” & 3” (this one I use to cut my slabs into logs) thickness. They work for me and they are cheap to make! 

 I’m gonna be looking at making the log splitter next! Lol!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 19, 2021)

The usual recommendation for cutter strings is an unwrapped stainless steel G-string for a guitar. Here's a great inexpensive source in the US. The advantage of buying these from a music store is that each wire comes with the little o-nut on the end that makes installation on a cutter or log splitter so simple. The disadvantage is the precut lengths, which results in some waste.  But the wires are more than long enough to work in any cutter that I've used.

If you are buying it from somewhere other than a music store, it would be 22 gauge (022) unwrapped stainless wire. It will be less expensive than a music-store purchase, and will come in a single roll that can be cut to whatever size you need.


----------



## glendam (Mar 19, 2021)

thank you for the mention @AliOop 
@violets2217 making the log splitter should definitely be easy for you, since you have already made soap cutters.  In this blog post I included an update of things I would do different next time (I want a wider one now), there is a link to the video in there as wel:








						Making a Slab Soap Cutter
					

A while back, I had made a soap slab cutter with a fixed-height wire that I just tightened whenever needed. The problem with it, was that to change the height of the cut, I needed to use books, mag…




					soapsbyglenda.wordpress.com


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> 22 gauge (022) unwrapped stainless wire


This is surprisingly hard to find! All the hardware stores seem to sell copper or aluminium wire, the few stainless steel ones I found were braided... However! I've ordered some orthodontic wire from Wish which looks to be just the thing! Hopefully it will turn up sooner or later and I can try making cutters to my own specs.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 9, 2021)

T


Tara_H said:


> This is surprisingly hard to find! All the hardware stores seem to sell copper or aluminium wire, the few stainless steel ones I found were braided... However! I've ordered some orthodontic wire from Wish which looks to be just the thing! Hopefully it will turn up sooner or later and I can try making cutters to my own specs.


The stainless is to prevent DOS, correct? I'm new and don't wanna assume.


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnez said:


> T
> 
> The stainless is to prevent DOS, correct? I'm new and don't wanna assume.


Sodium hydroxide eats aluminum and copper, and creates toxic fumes while it eats aluminum. Most metals near soap can result in DOS, but the fact that in this use the metals would be getting dissolved into the soap would be problematic on a number of levels. Also, almost certainly cause DOS.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2021)

Johnez said:


> The stainless is to prevent DOS, correct? I'm new and don't wanna assume


Actually the reason I bought an SB with stainless steel shaft is because of the high heat when using glycerin in place of water to make the lye solution. It is literally hot enough to melt plastic. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 11, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> This is surprisingly hard to find! All the hardware stores seem to sell copper or aluminium wire, the few stainless steel ones I found were braided... However! I've ordered some orthodontic wire from Wish which looks to be just the thing! Hopefully it will turn up sooner or later and I can try making cutters to my own specs.


 You can also order stainless steel wire from a company called : TEMCO Industrial Products out of California.  
Here is a link to their webpage with a 25 ft. spool of 22ga. 316L Stainless Steel Annealed Wire:
Stainless Steel Wire 22 AWG RW0544 - 25 FT 0.69 oz SS 316L Non-Resistance AWG

It is free shipping and a spool is around $5.18 or so for the 25 ft.  and you usually get it within 3-5 business days.  Great company, I've ordered from them before.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 11, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> You can also order stainless steel wire from a company called : TEMCO Industrial Products out of California.


That's great, but I'm in Ireland!   thanks for the tip though.

Actually the orthodontic wire arrived a couple of days ago and it looks to be just the thing, hoping to give it a try soon.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 11, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> That's great, but I'm in Ireland!   thanks for the tip though.
> 
> Actually the orthodontic wire arrived a couple of days ago and it looks to be just the thing, hoping to give it a try soon.



 Éire go Brách!


----------



## SPowers (Apr 11, 2021)

AliOop said:


> First, the Austria Mueller SB is so much quieter than my previous ones! It does a nice smooth job of blending with no bubbles. For the price point, I'm very happy with it.



I just found this blender on Amazon.com for $29!  It cost me $10 to ship it to Canada but it still works out to $10 less than I can get it at Amazon.ca. 'Score'!!  I have a fairly cheap one with a plastic housing and while it still seeems to be performing ok, everytime I use it I wonder if it might die on me!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 11, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I just found this blender on Amazon.com for $29!  It cost me $10 to ship it to Canada but it still works out to $10 less than I can get it at Amazon.ca. 'Score'!!  I have a fairly cheap one with a plastic housing and while it still seeems to be performing ok, everytime I use it I wonder if it might die on me!  Thanks for the tip!


I use this same blender, had it for about 18 months.  The first one I bought from Amazon has a really noisy bushing in the shaft and would screech louder than any "KAREN" at a HOA meeting!  LOL!
The replacement has been alright for food.  When blending with CP soap be careful not to get the motor too warm or the internal breaker will kick in and shut it off until it cools down.  Avoid any long term continuous blending with it though as the motor will heat up and slow down.


----------



## SPowers (Apr 11, 2021)

thanks for the tips... I don't make soap every day and lately I've only made it twice in the past month or more which kind of makes me sad but there's just no 'room at the inn' for more atm!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 11, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I use this same blender, had it for about 18 months.  The first one I bought from Amazon has a really noisy bushing in the shaft and would screech louder than any "KAREN" at a HOA meeting!  LOL!
> The replacement has been alright for food.  When blending with CP soap be careful not to get the motor too warm or the internal breaker will kick in and shut it off until it cools down.  Avoid any long term continuous blending with it though as the motor will heat up and slow down.


That’s interesting - I don’t have any of those issues with mine. I even made liquid soap paste which did require some longer blending time, and the SB did not heat up nor slow down. Either I got lucky with the one I received, or you were unlucky?


----------



## SPowers (Apr 11, 2021)

Well here's hoping I have no issues with it.  I was extremely pleased with the price.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 13, 2021)

So as I mentioned earlier, I got the kitchen aide cordless SB... it’s growing on me. I’ve gotten used to the variable speed button, but I just realized after 8- 10 small batches of soap... I’ve lost the charger cord. I can’t for the life of me remember where I put it. It’s around her somewhere and it’s still as powerful as ever, but I will need to find that cord sooner or later!


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 13, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Actually the orthodontic wire arrived a couple of days ago and it looks to be just the thing, hoping to give it a try soon.


I gonna look into that... the stainless steel hardware wire snaps and breaks rather easily. It not too hard to replace and I have plenty, but it would be nice to not have to replace wires so often. Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## Whillow (Apr 14, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I use this same blender, had it for about 18 months. The first one I bought from Amazon has a really noisy bushing in the shaft and would screech louder than any "KAREN" at a HOA meeting! LOL!


 This totally made my day.  Hilarious.


----------



## TanukiSoap (Apr 22, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So as I mentioned earlier, I got the kitchen aide cordless SB... it’s growing on me. I’ve gotten used to the variable speed button, but I just realized after 8- 10 small batches of soap... I’ve lost the charger cord. I can’t for the life of me remember where I put it. It’s around her somewhere and it’s still as powerful as ever, but I will need to find that cord sooner or later!



I'm thinking of buying that cordless KitchenAid SB! You mentioned air bubbles in your previous reply after you used it for the first time.... Did that happen to you again?? I am so sick and tired of the air bubbles I get with my current one with a deep bell. I'd love to hear your update


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 22, 2021)

TanukiSoap said:


> I'm thinking of buying that cordless KitchenAid SB! You mentioned air bubbles in your previous reply after you used it for the first time.... Did that happen to you again?? I am so sick and tired of the air bubbles I get with my current one with a deep bell. I'd love to hear your update



My problem with air bubbles is... I recently discovered I always forget to burp my blender. And I seem to take the bell in & out of the batter a lot too creating more air bubbles! So it’s all my fault and I’ve been very mindful about it and this blender is actually pretty cool! A little heavier than a corded one of course. But I like it. And I found the charger cord (in my bathroom for some odd reason ) & plugged it into a more accessible and permanent place! It holds a charge for a long time in the soap making world and also charges very quickly. I finally figured out how to hold it to make the one button variable speed more for me a little better, but I do miss the speed dial on my corded SB. It’s also pretty easy to clean and has a long enough stick for all of my soaping containers... even my biggest one for my largest batches. I’ve ruined one or two shorter SB getting soap batter into where the stick connects to the motor! So all in all...  !


----------

